
A20 line - shawndumas
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/A20_line
======
shawndumas
[http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/linux/kbd/A20.html](http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/linux/kbd/A20.html)

